# [SOLVED] Someone Find an Audio driver?



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_0CF0105B&REV_60\3&13C0B0C5&0&8D

off my Girlfriends computer

audio driver pls?

haha
thx in advance


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Someone Find an Audio driver?*

Hi,

Can you give us the make and/or model of the audio card, I am guessing that it is a card based on the PCI. Or is this something that is on board your mobo? Some more detail would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Someone Find an Audio driver?*

HI,
The numbers *YOU *posted comes up with this:
VT8237 (VIA)
Chip Description: AC97 Enhanced Audio Controller - the 8251 controller is different

The driver is here from the info *YOU* posted:http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Someone Find an Audio driver?*

all i know is that its a foxconn :\
and yeah that code above

thanks heaps bill
i will try that next time im there


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Someone Find an Audio driver?*

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Someone Find an Audio driver?*

that driver worked!

Thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it.
Bill


----------

